# Amaz-N-Smokers



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 13, 2016)

Hey post your Amazn smoker tray, tube or which ever one you gots and lets look at them.

Here is my tray, close to 5 years (guessing) and still smoking strong. I have a grenade and expand tube i will locate also.

My tray, dirty but smokes on.













amaznpt.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 13, 2016


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 13, 2016)

Just got a 12" expandable oval, so this little guy probably won't see much use now.













IMG_1421.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Aug 13, 2016


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 13, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> Just got a 12" expandable oval, so this little guy probably won't see much use now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a story behind the grenade but i will let Todd chime in.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Aug 13, 2016)

Here's all I have at home right now.  Both of my trays are on loan.  Hoping the users will see why I HIGHLY recommend the AMAZEN products.













image.jpeg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Aug 13, 2016






The top one has been in use for a LONG time.  It's my go to for my sausage smoker.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 14, 2016)

Amazen.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Aug 14, 2016






I don't have any of the newer ones, but these have worked well for years.

Check this out, I filled the whole tray with dust & lit both ends at the same time.

Talk about a perfect burn. I was smoking some salmon for lox.













Lox 4-11 26.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ May 2, 2011






Al


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 14, 2016)

Giving the new oval expandable it's second bacon smoke. Stretched to about 18" is all that will fit the mailbox.
Todd's Hickory pellets. I keep reading about people microwaving their pellets. I've never had an issue and it's safe to say humidity is at 100 percent! We'll see how long a smoke I get....













IMG_1429.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Aug 14, 2016


















IMG_1430.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Aug 14, 2016






Dan


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 14, 2016)

Here's my well seasoned fleet, minus the 6" tube. It's on loan to a buddy who's testing it out in his gas grill. 

If he likes it (who wouldn't he'll buy one or the 12"'tube. Both can by bought locally at one of our sporting good stores! 













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 14, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 14, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> Giving the new oval expandable it's second bacon smoke. Stretched to about 18" is all that will fit the mailbox.
> Todd's Hickory pellets. I keep reading about people microwaving their pellets. I've never had an issue and it's safe to say humidity is at 100 percent! We'll see how long a smoke I get....
> 
> 
> Dan


I think most peeps who have to Nuke their pellets are using the AMNPS. I never needed to Nuke any either, and never needed a mailbox for anything other than my mail.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 14, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> I think most peeps who have to Nuke their pellets are using the AMNPS. I never needed to Nuke any either, and never needed a mailbox for anything other than my mail.
> 
> 
> Bear



I had one batch of Apple Pellets several years back that I had to nuke to get to burn in the tubes. Ever since then no problems. 

I have never nuked any of the pellets I've run in the expando tube.


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 14, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> I think most peeps who have to Nuke their pellets are using the AMNPS. I never needed to Nuke any either, and never needed a mailbox for anything other than my mail.
> 
> 
> Bear


I think it helps keep the heat from the burning pellets out of the chamber a bit by having that 3' of pipe to dissapate it a little for cold smoking.
Besides, it was fun to build!

          :biggrin:


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 14, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I had one batch of Apple Pellets several years back that I had to nuke to get to burn in the tubes. Ever since then no problems.
> 
> I have never nuked any of the pellets I've run in the expando tube.


Just about all I ever use any more is Hickory.

I quit trying to burn Cherry by itself. I believe it's the natural oil in the pitch pockets in cherry wood that causes the problem. 

If I want to use Cherry, I mix it with Hickory.

Bear


SmokeyMose said:


> I think it helps keep the heat from the burning pellets out of the chamber a bit by having that 3' of pipe to dissapate it a little for cold smoking.
> Besides, it was fun to build!


Sure---There are other reasons for the MB, other than air flow for AMNPS.

However I don't have that much room on my front porch for more toys, so I leave my mailbox at the end of my Driveway.

If I want to Cold Smoke, I use Sawdust instead of pellets, and if it's hot outside, like today, I would put a frozen Jug of Water in my water pan.

For me---Nothing's fun to build anymore.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 14, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Just about all I ever use any more is Hickory.
> I quit trying to burn Cherry by itself. I believe it's the natural oil in the pitch pockets in cherry wood that causes the problem.
> If I want to use Cherry, I mix it with Hickory.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 14, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> > Just about all I ever use any more is Hickory.
> ...


You'll have to excuse my narrow thinking---I'm always talking about the AMNPS when I talk about how good it works with which pellets.

Exactly---The Tube is a whole different ballgame. If people have problems keeping anything burning in a Tube, they have a serious air flow problem or bad (wet) pellets.

The only trouble I ever had with the Tube was too much smoke. I guess that's why my AMNPS works perfectly.

Bear

Bear


----------



## redheelerdog (Aug 14, 2016)

Here's my AMAZNPS...

The day I introduced him to his new bride... Mrs. Mailbox













Anazn2.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Aug 14, 2016






Locked and loaded...













Anazn.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Aug 14, 2016






All fired up for the party...













Anazn3.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Aug 14, 2016


----------



## sigmo (Aug 14, 2016)

Since you guys all agree that the tube seems to burn better than the AMNPS, I'm curious to find out why you think that is the case.

Does it provide better air contact to the pellets within?  Or is it larger in cross section, so that there are more pellets in any given "length", and that larger "cherry" helps keep things going, and, effectively pre-dries the pellets near the flame-front so that the moisture is driven out of the pellets as the burn progresses?

Also, I'd be curious to find out at what elevations you folks are located.

I'm at 5300 feet or so here, and normally I have no problems with various of Todd's pellets in an AMNPS in my MES-40.  But I do nuke or bake them, or I just put the AMNPS loaded with the pellets into the smoker while I'm pre-heating it so that they get dried ahead of time.

And usually, it's quite dry around here.  We're high and dry.  And that dryness may be why I've had such good luck, even at this elevation, as long as I pre-dry the pellets.

But recently, I've had a couple of failures of the pellets to burn, dying out at between 1 and 2 hours into the smoke.  And the only thing different has been high humidity (like 50 to 70%).  I've been told (in other threads - so forgive me for beating the same horse in multiple threads!) that 5300' is too high for the AMNPS.  But the fact that it normally works for me, but has failed during high humidity leads me to believe that the relatively high elevation here demands dry conditions.

There's another thread going on right now about humidity effect on pellet burning.

Based on my recent observations, I'm sure that the pellets can absorb moisture during the course of a smoke.  And if other factors are such that your system is close to the edge of proper burning, then humidity may well be a big factor.

On the other hand, if you are at a low elevation and have good air flow, then pellet moisture content may not be enough to tip the balance.

It's interesting!

OK.  A few photos just to keep this post on topic!













p692346637.jpg



__ sigmo
__ Aug 14, 2016


















p1285915034.jpg



__ sigmo
__ Aug 14, 2016


















p1400443164.jpg



__ sigmo
__ Aug 14, 2016


















p742501147.jpg



__ sigmo
__ Aug 14, 2016


















p1400443176.jpg



__ sigmo
__ Aug 14, 2016


















p1400443194.jpg



__ sigmo
__ Aug 14, 2016


















p2123593787.jpg



__ sigmo
__ Aug 14, 2016






Last batch of jerky.  Mmmmm! :)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 14, 2016)

Sigmo said:


> Since you guys all agree that the tube seems to burn better than the AMNPS, I'm curious to find out why you think that is the case.
> 
> Does it provide better air contact to the pellets within?  Or is it larger in cross section, so that there are more pellets in any given "length", and that larger "cherry" helps keep things going, and, effectively pre-dries the pellets near the flame-front so that the moisture is driven out of the pellets as the burn progresses?
> 
> ...



As a disclaimer I have not tried the mazes. It was recommended since I use a propane smoker that the tube performs better, due to the low oxygen environment. Why it does I can only guess but I'm sure it has to do with a tighter concentration of pellets in the tube. The old style tube burns slower than the new oval expando tube. I believe this has to do with the larger air inlets on the sides. I have no issues getting pellets to burn year round. I live at 3,600 feet. During the winter we average 40 degrees with lows in the 20's. Summer's are hot average upper 70's lows in the 40-50's. Pretty dry but we do get some humidity.


----------



## sigmo (Aug 15, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> As a disclaimer I have not tried the mazes. It was recommended since I use a propane smoker that the tube performs better, due to the low oxygen environment. Why it does I can only guess but I'm sure it has to do with a tighter concentration of pellets in the tube. The old style tube burns slower than the new oval expando tube. I believe this has to do with the larger air inlets on the sides. I have no issues getting pellets to burn year round. I live at 3,600 feet. During the winter we average 40 degrees with lows in the 20's. Summer's are hot average upper 70's lows in the 40-50's. Pretty dry but we do get some humidity.


Thanks!

That's good info.  I do think the larger amount of pellets all together must help.  And the expando tube gives you even more of a good thing.  Someone recommended I get a tube smoke generator in one of the other threads, right off when I mentioned my troubles.  Anything that helps in a low oxygen environment is what I probably need.

3600 feet isn't quite as bad as here, but it's certainly going to be different than sea level for you.  We get greater extremes of temperature here, but on average it may be similar to what you have.  I'm looking at ways to allow me to smoke under all conditions here, and to that end, I will seriously look at getting an expando-tube. That seems like an easy fix for those of us who are "on the edge" of good combustion!  You're not the first person to say how well it works for you.

I also got me a mailbox last night.  I'll need to put legs on my ANPS, too, for the mailbox even though I have the rails to set it on when it's inside the MES itself.  So I may play with that whole system, too.

For one thing, I do like smoking cheese.  And getting the smoke cooled down before it goes into the MES seems like a worthy enterprise!

I may play with a fan-forced mailbox setup, too.  But that might be complete overkill.

Just getting an expando tube may be all that's necessary here.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 15, 2016)

My old, original AMNPS













a03c7a8d_AMNPScompletepelletburn.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Aug 15, 2016






And my Brand New AMNTS and pellets and the _really great _amazing MATZ Todd makes and sells...













AMANZ TUBE PRIZE.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Aug 15, 2016


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 15, 2016)

Got my expander in the smoker for the sticks today, its smoking just dont look like it.













tubetsm.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 15, 2016


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 15, 2016)

For what it's worth, I did some bacon yesterday with the oval tube pulled out to 17" (all that would fit the mailbox).  Using Todd's Hickory pellets it smoked steady for 6 1/2 hrs down to the last pellet. Love it!


----------



## sigmo (Aug 15, 2016)

I may just put together an order for mats, and the large expando.

This place is almost as bad as the camera and gun forums for "enabling" us to spend our money!  ;)

Not needing to hang the jerky would make life a lot less tedious.   I could just come up with more racks, and some spacers to let me lay in two or three times as many.

When I hang the jerky, I can get a lot loaded into the smoker.  But man, is it ever time-consuming!



Tabbed in.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 15, 2016)

My last jerky.....  I rolled it out then cut it up when done....   93/7 Ground Beef...  NESCO seasoning...   leaves a lot to be desired so I'll work on that....  I sprayed the mats with PAM for insurance....













002.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Aug 15, 2016





 ..













NESCO Beef Jerky 93-7 012.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Aug 15, 2016


----------



## sigmo (Aug 15, 2016)

That seems like a good method to explore.

Making jerky is so time-consuming and labor-intensive.  I spent hours just slicing the meat last time, doing it in phases so it could go into the fridge quickly in batches.

Then hanging the strips on toothpicks was extremely tedious and time consuming, too.  My fingers were well marinaded, and my back was sore by the time I was done with that.  Gotta use gloves next time!

And removing the dried product from the toothpicks was also a very lengthy and tedious process.  The stuff stuck to the toothpicks.  I will oil them beforehand if I try that again!

The time before that, I used some non-stick skewers (Teflon-coated steel) , and hung them off of zillions of paper clips that I attached to the racks.  That was easier in some ways, but still tedious and fragile while carrying the racks to and from the smoker.

I'd make more jerky, for sure, if it was easier.   So I want to try your method.   Keep us informed on what you try next with it.

And I think using the Matz will be a big help, in general.

Tabbed in.


----------



## sigmo (Aug 15, 2016)

Triple Post.  Sorry.  No way to delete a post, it seems.  :)


----------



## sigmo (Aug 15, 2016)

Triple post.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 15, 2016)

Try string and a needle....


----------



## wade (Aug 15, 2016)

Sigmo said:


> That seems like a good method to explore.
> 
> Making jerky is so time-consuming and labor-intensive. I spent hours just slicing the meat last time, doing it in phases so it could go into the fridge quickly in batches.


Depending on the size of the meat chunks, chill them and put them through an electric slicer if you have one. It will save a lot of time.


----------



## wade (Aug 15, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> My last jerky.....  I rolled it out then cut it up when done....   93/7 Ground Beef...  NESCO seasoning...   leaves a lot to be desired so I'll work on that....  I sprayed the mats with PAM for insurance....


Looks a promising method Dave. Let us know how you get on developing it


----------



## sigmo (Aug 16, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Try string and a needle....


Hmmm.  That's a great idea!  Or maybe even just use some stainless steel wire as the "thread"!


Wade said:


> Depending on the size of the meat chunks, chill them and put them through an electric slicer if you have one. It will save a lot of time.


These were some eye of round "steaks".  I've read that almost freezing the meat will make it behave better.  I need to try that.

And you won't believe it, but I bought a slicer a few years ago, partly for making jerky and partly for slicing home made bread, and I have never once fired the thing up!  I really need to clean the dust off of it, bring it inside, and try it the next time.  It HAS to be easier than slicing the meat by hand.  And I think it would surely be very consistent, too.

But I'd have had to bring the unit in from the garage and wash it off before I could use it, and I was impatient.

I have a saying for that kind of thing:

"I'm too lazy to do it the easy way!"

Think about that the next time you beat on something with the wrench that's in your hand instead of going off and finding the hammer.  ;)


----------



## skooter (Aug 16, 2016)

I have an OK Joe offset that I converted to propane and I have an 18" AMNTS. Would it be better to put the tube in the fire box or the cook chamber?


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Aug 16, 2016)

How is that working for you? Mine works great. I am using the wood chunks in the can thing. Works great! Best part is I can reuse the charred chunks as lump coal.


----------



## skooter (Aug 16, 2016)

I love the burner, but the smoke seems heavy and white using the can. Looking for better quality smoke and was hoping to get it from the tube smoker it I've been having trouble with it staying lit.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Aug 16, 2016)

That burner is a lot easier to use for sure. It actually makes the OKJ worth keeping. As for the smoke, the thick color is normal. It is good smoke for the meat. Same process found in vertical smokers.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 17, 2016)

ammaturesmoker said:


> That burner is a lot easier to use for sure. It actually makes the OKJ worth keeping. As for the smoke, the thick color is normal. It is good smoke for the meat. Same process found in vertical smokers.



Thick white smoke is not the best...  Thin blue smoke is what you want.


----------



## sigmo (Aug 17, 2016)

I should find the link, but do a web search for the Walter Lewin physics lecture about why the sky is blue and clouds are white.

He explains and demonstrates why smoke consisting of extremely small particles scatters primarily blue light (short wavelengths) while smoke or particles that are larger scatter all wavelengths  (white light).

There is a threshold of particle size that determines the type of scattering you get.  Rayleigh scattering versus Mie scattering.

Clouds look white due to the large particles causing Mie scattering.  The sky looks blue due to Rayleigh scattering. 


The point is:  When smoke looks white, you know that it consists of much larger particles / droplets, but when it appears blue, you know that the particle size is far smaller.

From what people have observed, what you want for the best flavor are only the tiny smoke particles.  The larger ones consist of more bad-tasting compounds, creosote,  etc.

I'm  speculating here, but:

The challenge for us is to create conditions of combustion that generate only the blue smoke, and/or condense out the larger particles before it reaches the food in the smoker.

I know this is off topic, but I wonder if what we want is a situation where the smoker fuel (pellets, dust, chips, etc) burns, but not too well.  Enough oxygen to let it smolder, but not so much that it can burn too hot or something like that.  It might be that as we strive to keep our smoke generators from going out, we can go too far.  And what we really want is to maintain a fine balance between failing to burn vesus burning too well.

And that may be why we relish the effect when a smoke generator burns completely,  but burns for a long time (not too fast).

And that means that we always need to adjust and maintain conditions.   And it can be different for different days, wood types, wood form (pellets, dust, chips, chunks), generators, weather conditions, smoker loading (how much, and how moist the meat is), etc.

This may be part of why a mailbox mod or the like is helpful.  You can control some of the variables of combustion more easily by separating the combustion from the smoking chamber conditions.   Plus, you get the chance to condense out the larger particles before they get to the smoking chamber, which makes it even more forgiving.  You can lean toward more positive combustion (for reliability), but condense out some of the bad smoke constituents that result from that "too good" combustion. 

Again, I'm just speculating here about some of that.  But I want to set up a smoker system that lets me experiment with some of this!






Tabbed in.


----------

